# انواع البنات علي النت ادخل ومش حتخسر



## kamer14 (24 يوليو 2007)

موضوع لذيذ عن انواع البنات ع النت 


العاقله!!

لما تفتح متكلمش حد.. تستني الكل يرحب بيها وهي تبتسم وتقول شكرا..
واذا حد بعتلها لها فايل او رابط اغنية حطت له علامة استفهام وتسكت نص ساعه ماتكلموش..
ولما تكون متحمسه في الكلام.. تكتب كل كلمة في سطر وتضغط انتر.. تخاف من الاخطاء الاملائيه.
وضحكتها عبارة عن ابتسامه واذا كانت مبسوطه اووي تحط ثلاث ابتسامات.



المصلحجية!!

متسلمش عليك الا مرة في الشهر.. تدخل عليك فجأه وتحط لك ورده.. مع انها كل يوم متواجده وساكته..
وتستخدم مشغول او في الخارج.. واذا احتاجت مساعدة تجيك وتسلم عليك وتقول فينك من زمان مشفتكش؟ مبتسألش عليا ليه؟ وحشتني وشوية تلييف برضه من النوع ده 
ساره اختي كل يوم تفتح واوصيها تبلغك السلام لاني مشغووولة في الدراسة.. 
وبعد ماتخلص مصلحتها تقولك عن اذنك حروح اكمل مذاكره واختي حتقعد مكاني 

الرسميـة!!

ترتب المجموعات الى قسم العائله و قسم الزملاء فقط.. طبعا مافيش قسم اصدقاء.. واغلب كلامها زي .. احترم نفسك.. او
رجاء دي امور خاصة بيه.. ولما تسالها ايه اخبارك؟ ترد انا كويسه وتسكت.. واذا سلمت عليها ترد هاى وتسكت.. 
ولما تعطيها اهداء تقولك اشمعنا انا بالذات؟ .. واغلب وقتها تقرا مواضيع في المنتديات
في قسم الرأي الاخر.. وتعشق برنامج الاتجاه المعاكس.ههههههههههههههههههه


المجنونه!!

دي كل كلامها ضحك.. وكل شويه تكتب نكته وتضحك مع نفسها.. وضحكتها طويله تقريبا تلت سطور.. 
واغلب كلامها بالصور.. تستخدم كل صور وغلطاتها الاملائية كتيرة.. وتجمع عدة اشخاص في صفحة واحده.. وتتكلم عن ثلاثة مواضيع في وقت واحد....وكل شوية تغير الصورة الجانبيه.. .. ولون الخط ههههههههههه

الغلسه!!

تغيب أيام طويلة متعرفش بتروح فين وترجع فجأة.. وكلماتها مثل.. ايه اخبارك يا غلس متزعلش من اختك انا بهزر
.. وثقافتها ماتعدى المتوسطه .. وضحكتها زي كده هع هع هع 
..وتكتب بلون اسود لانها ماتعرف تغير الالوان ههههههههههه.


البطــــة!!

طباخة ممتازة وتحب تتكلم عن الاكل.. ودايم جوعانه.. ونقطة ضعفها الجالاكسي جواهر والمكرونة الاسباجيتي.. وقبل معاد العشا بساعه يكون مزاجها مش رايق ..
ولما ينادوها للعشا تقفل بسرعة البرق.. ههههههههههههههه..
ودائما تتكلم عن تجاربها الفاشلة في الريجيم .. مستحيل تشوفها في النهار لان الجو حار.. اوقاتها من العصر و طالع.
دمها خفيف ومرهفة المشاعر وأقل موقف ممكن يبكيها.

البريئــة!!

عمرها يكبر وعقلها مايتغير.. مازالت طفله وعلى نياتها.. تثق في كل الناس وبسرعة تتأثر.. وكل يوم تسألك عندك كام سنة؟
تعشق سبيس تون وبينك بانثر وهزيم الرعد و تحب تتكلم عن الأزياء والتسريحات وباربي.. تتواجد في العصر و المغرب لانها تنام بدري.. ماعدا يوم الخميس طبعا 
شعارها الدنيا حلوة.. احيانا تجيك سكتة قلبية من غبائها ومع ذلك هي الاولى في المدرسه.. لو بلغتها باسرارك بتفضحك في كل المنتديات..
تخاف من الأرنب والقطه و أي شي يمشي على اربع رجلين.. حتى انت لو تمشي على اربع بتخاف منك 

الكذابة الهابلة

اسمها الحقيقي فردوس .كريمه.زينب . فتكات .. وتجي على النت وتقول اسمي نانسى او هيفا او بيرى.. ودايما تنتقد و مايعجبها العجب.. واذا شافتك مشغول 
الرد بيكون هوالشتايم 
ههههههههههههههههه
تحتار ازاى ترضيها.. تد يها اغنية تقولك مابحبش الاغاني.. ..كل حاجة تضايقها وكل حاجة تزعلها..
.. ماتعرفش تجامل ولاتمدح الا نفسها.. دايم توصف نفسها بالجمال والرشاقه..
كل الانواع ديه مش عندنا فى المنتدى 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
عايزين تشوفو بقى بنات المنتدى
على النت (رقيقه - محترمه- زوق جدا -صادقه-عسوله جدا- هاديه- زكيه وصفات كتييييييييييييير اوى اوى حلوة 
:a82::ranting::smil13::spor22:


----------



## lovebjw (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: انواع البنات علي النت ادخل ومش حتخسر*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
كدة وبالفعل الثبات 
اعلنت قمر الحقيقة الواضحة مثل الشمس عن انواع البنات بتوع المنتدى ياريت كل واحدة بصراحة تقولنا هى نوعها ايه 
شكرا يا فيرو يا سكرة على الموضوع السكر دا وربنا يبارككى وتسلم ايدكى يا باشا


----------



## kamer14 (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: انواع البنات علي النت ادخل ومش حتخسر*

هههههههههههههههههههه الموضوع ده هييجى على دماغى ده انا هضرب ضرب النهارده ربنا يستر:smil13:

شكرا عالرد الجميل وربنا يباركك


----------



## marcelino (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: انواع البنات علي النت ادخل ومش حتخسر*

ههههههههه

لا دة هما دول بنات المنتدى

وعلى فكرة النوع التانى منتشر جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

بتاعت مصلحتها

شكرا على توضيح الامووووووووووووووووور​


----------



## Coptic Man (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: انواع البنات علي النت ادخل ومش حتخسر*




> المجنونه!!
> 
> دي كل كلامها ضحك.. وكل شويه تكتب نكته وتضحك مع نفسها.. وضحكتها طويله تقريبا تلت سطور..
> واغلب كلامها بالصور.. تستخدم كل صور وغلطاتها الاملائية كتيرة.. وتجمع عدة اشخاص في صفحة واحده.. وتتكلم عن ثلاثة مواضيع في وقت واحد....وكل شوية تغير الصورة الجانبيه.. .. ولون الخط ههههههههههه
> ...


 
هههههههههههههههههههه

اعرف بنات من النوعيتين دول كتيررررررر

شكرا يا قمر


----------



## kamer14 (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: انواع البنات علي النت ادخل ومش حتخسر*



marcelino قال:


> ههههههههه​
> 
> لا دة هما دول بنات المنتدى​
> وعلى فكرة النوع التانى منتشر جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا​
> ...


 
هههههههه توضيح الامور :a82: :ranting:


----------



## kamer14 (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: انواع البنات علي النت ادخل ومش حتخسر*



Coptic Man قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> اعرف بنات من النوعيتين دول كتيررررررر
> 
> شكرا يا قمر


 
:spor22:شكرا عالرد وربنا يباركك:yaka:


----------



## dr.sheko (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: انواع البنات علي النت ادخل ومش حتخسر*

موضوع جميييييييييييل جدا بس على فكره في ناس 
غلاببببببببببببببه خااااااااااااالص
و كويسييييييييييييييييين
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## kamer14 (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: انواع البنات علي النت ادخل ومش حتخسر*

ههههههههههههههه فعلا


----------



## moto2007 (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: انواع البنات علي النت ادخل ومش حتخسر*

لكاتب الموضوع لكل انسان ولد او بنت 
شخصية خاصة جدااا بالأضافة مفيش انسان كامل 100%
اذا لماذا ننقض ونحدد فلنرى انسنا اولا امام يسوع حتى يشكل فينا ثم 
                                                                                             نفيد ونعلم من حولنا بمحبة


----------



## moto2007 (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: انواع البنات علي النت ادخل ومش حتخسر*

اجابة سؤال ما هو الحب الناضج عندى


----------



## kajo (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: انواع البنات علي النت ادخل ومش حتخسر*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

جامده اوى الكلام ده البنات بتفضح نفسها من غير ما تدرى


----------



## gift (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: انواع البنات علي النت ادخل ومش حتخسر*

هههههههههههههههههههههههه 
الموضوع حلو اوي ميرسي كتير يا kamer


----------



## kamer14 (30 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: انواع البنات علي النت ادخل ومش حتخسر*



moto2007 قال:


> لكاتب الموضوع لكل انسان ولد او بنت
> شخصية خاصة جدااا بالأضافة مفيش انسان كامل 100%
> اذا لماذا ننقض ونحدد فلنرى انسنا اولا امام يسوع حتى يشكل فينا ثم
> نفيد ونعلم من حولنا بمحبة


 

:t9:الموضوع ده اساسا هزار:closedeye فعلا كلامك صصح:hlp:


----------



## kamer14 (30 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: انواع البنات علي النت ادخل ومش حتخسر*



kajo قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> جامده اوى الكلام ده البنات بتفضح نفسها من غير ما تدرى


 
محدش بيفضح نفسه:bomb: لكل انسان مميزات وعيوب:scenic: مفيش حد كامل وبعدين فيه ولاد كتير كده بردو:dntknw::smil13:


----------



## kamer14 (30 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: انواع البنات علي النت ادخل ومش حتخسر*



gift قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> الموضوع حلو اوي ميرسي كتير يا kamer


 
شكرا عالرد وكويس انه عجبك وربنا يباركك:new5:


----------



## emy (30 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: انواع البنات علي النت ادخل ومش حتخسر*

_حلو خالص يا قمره الموضوع ده _
_وبالنسبه لكاجو الولاد بيعملوا انيل من كده مش انتوا اللى ملايكه على الارض على فكره _​


----------



## kamer14 (30 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: انواع البنات علي النت ادخل ومش حتخسر*

ههههههههفعلا مش ملايكه على الارض

شكرا عالرد الجميل وربنا يباركك


----------



## جاسى (30 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: انواع البنات علي النت ادخل ومش حتخسر*

*ههههههههههه
عسسسسسسسسسسسل بجد 
على فكره فيا حاجات من كل واحده
بس فى ولاد كتيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير من الانواع ديه
اغلب الولاد مش بيخرجوا عن الصفات ديه
ميرسى ليكى يا قمر وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## kamer14 (30 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: انواع البنات علي النت ادخل ومش حتخسر*

هههه عندك حق بجد 

شكرا عالرد العسل وربنا يباركك


----------



## الملك العقرب (14 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: انواع البنات علي النت ادخل ومش حتخسر*

هههههههههههههههههههه صح يا قمر الكلام ده موجود فعلا


----------



## kamer14 (14 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: انواع البنات علي النت ادخل ومش حتخسر*

هههههه ماشى شكرا عالرد وربنا يباركك


----------



## Coptic MarMar (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*أفرحوا يا شباب... جبتلكم أنواع البنات على النت*

بسم ربنا يسوع

أنا كنت جبت لكم أنواع الشباب على النت 
وعلشان بس هما زعلوا أوى... 
قلت افرحهم واجيبلهم بردوا انواع البنات 
يلا هيصـــــــوا :99:

 انواع البنات ع النت 


العاقله!!


لما تفتح متكلمش حد.. تستني الكل يرحب بيها وهي تبتسم وتقول شكرا..
واذا حد بعتلها لها فايل او رابط اغنية حطت له علامة استفهام وتسكت نص ساعه ماتكلموش..
ولما تكون متحمسه في الكلام.. تكتب كل كلمة في سطر وتضغط انتر.. تخاف من الاخطاء الاملائيه.
وضحكتها عبارة عن ابتسامه واذا كانت مبسوطه اووي تحط ثلاث ابتسامات.



المصلحجية!!


متسلمش عليك الا مرة في الشهر.. تدخل عليك فجأه وتحط لك ورده.. مع انها كل يوم متواجده وساكته..
وتستخدم مشغول او في الخارج.. واذا احتاجت مساعدة تجيك وتسلم عليك وتقول فينك من زمان مشفتكش؟ مبتسألش عليا ليه؟ وحشتني وشوية تلييف برضه من النوع ده 
ساره اختي كل يوم تفتح واوصيها تبلغك السلام لاني مشغووولة في الدراسة.. 
وبعد ماتخلص مصلحتها تقولك عن اذنك حروح اكمل مذاكره واختي حتقعد مكاني 


الرسميـة!!


ترتب المجموعات الى قسم العائله و قسم الزملاء فقط.. طبعا مافيش قسم اصدقاء.. واغلب كلامها زي .. احترم نفسك.. او
رجاء دي امور خاصة بيه.. ولما تسالها ايه اخبارك؟ ترد انا كويسه وتسكت.. واذا سلمت عليها ترد هاى وتسكت.. 
ولما تعطيها اهداء تقولك اشمعنا انا بالذات؟ .. واغلب وقتها تقرا مواضيع في المنتديات
في قسم الرأي الاخر.. وتعشق برنامج الاتجاه المعاكس.ههههههههههههههههههه


المجنونه!!


دي كل كلامها ضحك.. وكل شويه تكتب نكته وتضحك مع نفسها.. وضحكتها طويله تقريبا تلت سطور.. 
واغلب كلامها بالصور.. تستخدم كل صور وغلطاتها الاملائية كتيرة.. وتجمع عدة اشخاص في صفحة واحده.. وتتكلم عن ثلاثة مواضيع في وقت واحد....وكل شوية تغير الصورة الجانبيه.. .. ولون الخط ههههههههههه


الغلسه!!

تغيب أيام طويلة متعرفش بتروح فين وترجع فجأة.. وكلماتها مثل.. ايه اخبارك يا غلس متزعلش من اختك انا بهزر
.. وثقافتها ماتعدى المتوسطه .. وضحكتها زي كده هع هع هع 
..وتكتب بلون اسود لانها ماتعرف تغير الالوان ههههههههههه.


البطــــة!!

طباخة ممتازة وتحب تتكلم عن الاكل.. ودايم جوعانه.. ونقطة ضعفها الجالاكسي جواهر والمكرونة الاسباجيتي.. وقبل معاد العشا بساعه يكون مزاجها مش رايق ..
ولما ينادوها للعشا تقفل بسرعة البرق.. ههههههههههههههه..
ودائما تتكلم عن تجاربها الفاشلة في الريجيم .. مستحيل تشوفها في النهار لان الجو حار.. اوقاتها من العصر و طالع.
دمها خفيف ومرهفة المشاعر وأقل موقف ممكن يبكيها.


البريئــة!!

عمرها يكبر وعقلها مايتغير.. مازالت طفله وعلى نياتها.. تثق في كل الناس وبسرعة تتأثر.. وكل يوم تسألك عندك كام سنة؟
تعشق سبيس تون وبينك بانثر وهزيم الرعد و تحب تتكلم عن الأزياء والتسريحات وباربي.. تتواجد في العصر و المغرب لانها تنام بدري.. ماعدا يوم الخميس طبعا 
شعارها الدنيا حلوة.. احيانا تجيك سكتة قلبية من غبائها ومع ذلك هي الاولى في المدرسه.. لو بلغتها باسرارك بتفضحك في كل المنتديات..
تخاف من الأرنب والقطه و أي شي يمشي على اربع رجلين.. حتى انت لو تمشي على اربع بتخاف منك 


الكذابة 

اسمها الحقيقي فردوس .كريمه.زينب . فتكات .. وتجي على النت وتقول اسمي نانسى او هيفا ودايما تنتقد و مايعجبها العجب.. واذا شافتك مشغول

الرد بيكون هوالشتايم 
ههههههههههههههههه

تحتار ازاى ترضيها.. تد يها اغنية تقولك مابحبش الاغاني.. ..كل حاجة تضايقها وكل حاجة تزعلها..
.. ماتعرفش تجامل ولاتمدح الا نفسها.. دايم توصف نفسها بالجمال والرشاقه..


وطبعا كل الانواع ديه مش عندنا فى المنتدى ​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أفرحوا يا شباب... جبتلكم أنواع البنات على النت*



> وطبعا كل الانواع ديه مش عندنا فى المنتدى​



هههههههههههههههههههههه

انتى متأكدة من الموضوع دة يا مرمر
هههههههههههه

موضوع لذيذ جدا جدا يا مرمر 

شكرا ليكى​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أفرحوا يا شباب... جبتلكم أنواع البنات على النت*

هههههههههههههههههههه
شكلك ناوى توقعنى فى غلط ياروكى 
ايوة متأكدة وقلت...
وطبعا كل الانواع ديه مش عندنا فى المنتدى
خاللى بالك بقى ههههههههههههههه
أيوة طبعا موضوع لذيذ جدا جدا 
مانتا عايز جنازة وتشبع فيها لطم ياروكى
ربنا يسامحك ههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى لمرورك ياجميل ونورت الموضوع​


----------



## تونى 2010 (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أفرحوا يا شباب... جبتلكم أنواع البنات على النت*

ايه الانواع دى كلها طب معندكيش حاجه يابانى علشان بيعيش


----------



## Coptic MarMar (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أفرحوا يا شباب... جبتلكم أنواع البنات على النت*



تونى 2010 قال:


> ايه الانواع دى كلها طب معندكيش حاجه يابانى علشان بيعيش



ههههههههههههههههههه
لا فى صينى علشان بيعيش أكتر وضد الكسر كمان 
ايه رايك هههههههههههههه
ميرسى لمرورك يا جميل ونورت الموضوع​


----------



## gift (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أفرحوا يا شباب... جبتلكم أنواع البنات على النت*

:ranting:


----------



## qwertyuiop_4now (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أفرحوا يا شباب... جبتلكم أنواع البنات على النت*

تم،،،،،،،،،،،،ام


----------



## Coptic MarMar (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أفرحوا يا شباب... جبتلكم أنواع البنات على النت*

ميرسى لمرورك يا gift ونورتى الموضوع​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أفرحوا يا شباب... جبتلكم أنواع البنات على النت*

ميرسى لمرورك يا ريمون ونورت الموضوع​


----------



## تونى 2010 (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أفرحوا يا شباب... جبتلكم أنواع البنات على النت*



marmar_maroo قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> لا فى صينى علشان بيعيش أكتر وضد الكسر كمان
> ايه رايك هههههههههههههه
> ميرسى لمرورك يا جميل ونورت الموضوع​



الموضوع منور بصحابه وشكرا على مجهودك الجامد فى المنتدى ومواضيعك الجميلع اللى دمها خفيف ذيك :99:


----------



## mena2222 (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أفرحوا يا شباب... جبتلكم أنواع البنات على النت*

اللة ينووووووووووووووووووور

ميرسى يا مرمر


----------



## Coptic MarMar (2 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أفرحوا يا شباب... جبتلكم أنواع البنات على النت*



تونى 2010 قال:


> الموضوع منور بصحابه وشكرا على مجهودك الجامد فى المنتدى ومواضيعك الجميلع اللى دمها خفيف ذيك :99:



ميرسى لكلامك الجميل ياتونى 
ومجهودى ده بيبقى جميل لما بيرد عليا أعضاء زى العسل زى كل اعضاء المنتدى 
شكرا ليك ياجميل​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (2 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أفرحوا يا شباب... جبتلكم أنواع البنات على النت*



mena2222 قال:


> اللة ينووووووووووووووووووور
> 
> ميرسى يا مرمر



ههههههههههههههههههه
كل الولاد مبسوطة من الموضوع
طيب مانا كنت انواع الشباب بردوا 
متفرحوش اوى كده :t26:
ميرسى لمرورك يا مينا ونورت الموضوع​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (2 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أفرحوا يا شباب... جبتلكم أنواع البنات على النت*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

لا حلوين بجد​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أفرحوا يا شباب... جبتلكم أنواع البنات على النت*

ميرسى لمرورك يا فراشة ونورتى الموضوع​


----------



## جيلان (3 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أفرحوا يا شباب... جبتلكم أنواع البنات على النت*

*هههههههههههههههههههههههه
منك لله يا بعيدة شمتيهم فينا*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أفرحوا يا شباب... جبتلكم أنواع البنات على النت*



جيلان قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> منك لله يا بعيدة شمتيهم فينا*



هههههههههههههههههههههه
أحـــــــــ :smil15::smil15:ـــــــسن 
فرحانة فيكى يا جيلان 
شكرا لمرورك يا بت ونورتى الموضوع ياجميل​


----------



## مرمر مرمورة (3 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أفرحوا يا شباب... جبتلكم أنواع البنات على النت*

موضوع لزيز جدا يا مرمر بس انتى باين عليكى هتنضمى لحزب الرجالة وتسيبى حزب النساء ولا اية لالالا متفقناش على كدة
على فكرة الصورة الا فى توقيعك جميلة جداجداجدا واكثر من رائعة فعلا
الرب يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أفرحوا يا شباب... جبتلكم أنواع البنات على النت*



مرمر مرمورة قال:


> موضوع لزيز جدا يا مرمر بس انتى باين عليكى هتنضمى لحزب الرجالة وتسيبى حزب النساء ولا اية لالالا متفقناش على كدة
> على فكرة الصورة الا فى توقيعك جميلة جداجداجدا واكثر من رائعة فعلا
> الرب يعوض تعب محبتك



هههههههههههههههه
لاطبعا يا مرمورة انا معملش كده :smil8:
ده انا قلت افرحهم شوية زى بعضه 
بس مسبتش الحزب النسائى... 
أنا لسه مرمر يا بنات 30:30:
ميرسى ليكى يا حبيبى ربنا يخليكى 
ونورتى الموضوع​


----------



## peter_1991 (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أفرحوا يا شباب... جبتلكم أنواع البنات على النت*

انا عندي سؤال يا مرمر إنتي أنهي نوع 
بس بجد ربنا يبارك في مواضيعك اللزيزة
:big35:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أفرحوا يا شباب... جبتلكم أنواع البنات على النت*



peter_1991 قال:


> انا عندي سؤال يا مرمر إنتي أنهي نوع
> بس بجد ربنا يبارك في مواضيعك اللزيزة
> :big35:​



ايه الاسئلة دى بس ياعم بيتر...
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
احم احم 
الاجابة بعون الله.....
أنا ولا نوع من الانواع دى أنا نوع شيطانى 
بعيد عنك يا جميل 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
شكرا لمرورك ولاسئلتك اللذيذة :t26: دى يا بيتر​


----------



## muheb (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أفرحوا يا شباب... جبتلكم أنواع البنات على النت*

ههههههه حلوة اوي التصنيف ده


----------



## Coptic MarMar (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أفرحوا يا شباب... جبتلكم أنواع البنات على النت*

ميرسى لمرورك يا محب ونورت الموضوع​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (4 نوفمبر 2009)

[COLOR="B[COLOR="Blue"]lue"]اولا ميرسى على موضوعك الجميل دا بصراحه حلو بجد وكمان يضحك 
ثانيا ليه كدا بس انت جاى علينا خالص  
انت فعلا ظالمنا  مش كلنا كدا 
بصراحه انا معرفتش فين الاقى نفسى فى وسط كلامك 
وكمان نسيت ان فيه صفات كتير فينا حلوه ماقلتهاش 
على العموم ميرسى على موضوعك [/COLOR][/COLOR]


----------



## tasoni queena (6 نوفمبر 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههه

انت طالمنا

ونفس الانواع دى فى ولاد بالضبط نفس المواصفات​


----------

